

Facebook Search acting like a link farm - mimi
http://developers.facebook.com/search?q=Publishing_Feed_Stories_to_Facebook

======
mimi
Looks like it's working too. Currently it's the top result on
<http://www.google.com/search?q=publishing+feed+to+facebook>

